# Overnight Goat Shows???



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids are really excited, they are going to go to the state fair next month. They don't really have really nice fancy/show goats, but they are very excited to get to participate, and I want them to have a fun experience!

With that said, we've never had an overnighter with the goats before! 
I'm so lost on what I should do.
1st show is wethers only, Get there in the morning, and leave the next afternoon.
2nd show we'll get there on a Sun evening or Mon morning, and leave on Tues evening.

#1 We'll most likely be sleeping in the barn, any ideas on what we can use to sleep on? I was thinking a tarp and put a couple of blankets or sleeping bags on it, I am not picky and will survive lol

#2 Not sure how many shavings to bring for their breeding goats! We don't use shavings at home, just at the kids shows. Will have 3 pens for 2 boer bucks <7mo> 2 Boer does <7mo> and 1 boer yearling. I was thinking 6 bags? 2 per pen? Would that be enough?

Any other advice for an overnight stay is very welcome!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have, or can you get cots? They're easy to transport and set up. Then you wouldn't have to sleep on the floor! 

Not sure on the bedding, but I'd probably bring as much as I could...better to have too much than not enough IMO


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would ask how large each pen is.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Generally, one bag per pen is enough for one day. As for sleeping in the barn....air mattress on a tarp, cots, or if you can get a extra pen...shavings with a tarp over top is really comfy!  Good luck!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

You also should confirm that staying in the barn is ok. At the Indiana State Fair the barn is locked down from I want to say 10pm to 5am. Let's the breeders know their animals won't be messed with in the middle of the night when they aren't there. 

Other than that the overnight isn't that much different. Make sure you bring grain and hay along since they will have a couple meals at the show. Wash supplies in case one gets dirty overnight. Our state fair generally has us showing up on Sunday and not leaving till Wednesday with the 4h show Monday and open shows tues & wed. Only thing we've run into was being short on shaving by about Tuesday night as they messed up their pens.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

NWIndianaBoers. You're right. I forgot about the barn being closed. I think the only time it wasn't closed was during the State Fair Tragedy. I was there for that. Worst first concert experience ever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I was told for the market show most everyone sleeps in the barn. Usually there aren't any or many pens empty, so most people sleep in the aisleway.

For the breeding show I was told if there are extra pens you can sleep in the barn. We got 1-2 extra pens <I ordered 1 but think they charged me for 2>, so we should be able to sleep in our tack pen. 
The pens are 5x5 and 5x7, I am not sure what size they will give us. 
I'd love to use cots, but I don't think there will be enough room  
There are 4 of us, but a slight chance my youngest won't be going to the 2nd show, since she's not showing anything in that one & will be into the 2nd week of school, so I really don't want her to miss school. The others will be excused for state fair activities.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't you just love how the state fair overlaps school?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've never found it necessary to sleep in the barn. I muzzle (the mesh ones so they can still drink) my goats at night and feel safe leaving them most places. We typically get a hotel roo fairly close, that way stress doesn't get the best of us. I know people who insist on sleeping in barns but I just can't do it. 

With that said, its pretty much like at home minus the access to wash pits and such. I like t9 do my grooming before everyone else so I don't have to worry about not being able to finish. Other wise it's pretty much the same as home


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Kayla - Yep I agree! I think the state fair should always be before the kids have to go back to school. 

Dani - Thanks for the info  I don't think it'll bother me to sleep overnight in the barn for the wether show. I was told most people do stay in the barn, some of the friends my kids have made will be staying in the barn.
Of course I don't see my kids sleeping much lol I'll probably have to have a coffee budget put in place to get me through it!

For the breeding show, if we go up Sunday night, I was considering getting a hotel room for Monday night, that away the kids could get showers and have a comfy bed to sleep in. But, we wouldn't have enough exhibitor tickets to get back in on Tues, so we'd have to pay the $10 gate fee, plus every time you come in it's $8 for parking. 
I always complain about tight budgets lol, but we are taking a very much needed/anticipated vacation a week before the State Fair, and have back to school necessities to get. So it may be a last minute decision on a hotel room.


----------

